# West Texas ratties need new homes.



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a few adult rats that need homes and 10 babies because I have to move to Germany in June. They are all friendly and I have been socializing the babies a lot to make sure they are nice for when people get them.

The first one pictured is named Chubbs. He is a male and very friendly. Likes to talk lol. Tries to chew on your shirt or pants though when you hold him and sometimes grabs to far lol. No big deal.

The second one is named Grapefruit He is also a male and is the friendliest of all of them. He comes to a squeaky kiss noise that I trained him too and love to hang around and explore on you lol.

The third one is named Norb and he needs to be housed by himself because he doesn't get along that well with other rats. He's fine but if they bug him he gets really touchy and get mad at them. He is friendly with people. A bit ago he went through a fear aggression phase, but he seems to be better now and hasn't freaked out with people in a while.

The last one in this post (I can only post four pictures at a time) is named Sheik. She is a very nice little girl and is very sociable.

They all tolerate getting their nails clipped, but you need to people. If you don't know how when you come to pick up whoever you want I will teach you how.

You must bring proof that you have a cage already and talk to me about yourself so I can see if you are suitable. (I'm sure anyone on this forum would be a good owner lol.)


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is a picture of the squiggling cuteness.


----------

